
Ask HN: Things to keep in mind when building a database from scratch? - sifer
I would like to attempt to build a custom database application, and would like to know some common pitfalls, gotchas, and overall pro tips for building one of these from scratch (independent of they &quot;type&quot; of database)
======
hackermailman
CMU has a course about building your own dbms and is what you're looking for
[https://15721.courses.cs.cmu.edu/spring2019/](https://15721.courses.cs.cmu.edu/spring2019/)
note there is YouTube lectures, also check previous years offerings. It
focuses on Peloton but numerous asides each lecture about pitfalls, what
architecture decisions won't sell, what is bound to be a failed design
strategy etc.This was all in the 2017 lectures I watched but I assume the most
recent are similar.

